# What happens to stats if you quit and then come back?



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

So I may be traveling to a foreign country for several months. I understand Uber and Lyft tend to deactivate accounts if you are inactive for over 3 months or so. I fear I will come back and have to sign up all over again.

My question is, when I do sign up, will my stats (like number of rides given and ratings) be restored or will I be starting from scratch again?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You won't get deactivated. You'll simply need to reupload some of your time sensitive documents and you're good to go again. You might get some sob text messages and emails such as "We've missed you" "Come back" and such in the meantime though.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> You won't get deactivated. You'll simply need to reupload some of your time sensitive documents and you're good to go again. You might get some sob text messages and emails such as "We've missed you" "Come back" and such in the meantime though.


^ This. I quit for 2 years and just had to update documents.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

That's good to hear! 

I was worried I'd get back to America and have to wait 2 weeks for my Uber background check to clear and 6 months for Lyft!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Just keep your documents current and they'll never deactivate you. We're Uber drivers forever. Unless falsely accused. Then we're former Uber drivers forever.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I haven't driven for 9 months and when I updated my documents recently, I had to wait overnight for a background check on Uber.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Don’t know where you got your information but they never deactivate you for inactivity. When I signed up I had just gotten my license and found out at the very end of the process that you needed to have been licensed for at least 1 year before you were allowed to drive for Uber. Every few weeks for the next year I would get an email insisting that I updated my account with a valid drivers license so I could complete my activation and finally after a year had passed I was able to successfully upload my license. I was driving for Uber the next day.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The last thing Uber wants to do is deactivate very good drivers who are very compliant. Can’t ever have too many drivers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> So I may be traveling to a foreign country for several months. I understand Uber and Lyft tend to deactivate accounts if you are inactive for over 3 months or so. I fear I will come back and have to sign up all over again.
> 
> My question is, when I do sign up, will my stats (like number of rides given and ratings) be restored or will I be starting from scratch again?


I dunno what would happen to old stats, but I would consider 'coming back' as a clear demonstration that you need your HEAD EXAMINED.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I haven’t driven in 4 months going on 5 months and everything is good in my app. I don’t even get those annoying emails talking about “oh, we missed you, please come back” messages like when Uber first came out when it sensed ants we’re inactive for a few months.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Just keep your documents current and they'll never deactivate you. We're Uber drivers forever. Unless falsely accused. Then we're former Uber drivers forever.


They deactivated me after about a month of not logging into the app. I deleted it from my device and got an email about a month later with instructions on how to get re-activated. I did 91 rides and decided driving is not for me. Focusing on trying to earn more passive income instead.

This forum was invaluable, thank all y'all.


----------

